# Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?



## bobrooney (22. Dezember 2014)

Sagt mal worin besteht für euch den Reiz beim Karpfenangeln?

Ich sitz gern bei "angenehmen" Wetter draussen am Wasser und geniesse die Natur und das Ambiente. 

Aber was in dreigottesnamen sollte mich dazu veranlassen
bei eisigen Temperaturen im dunkeln 60kg Gepäck an einen See zu schleppen um dann in einem evtl beheizten Zelt (sowas gibt es ?)  in meinem Schlafsack auszuharren um einem der gruseligsten Fische nachzustellen. Grosse Karpfen sehen echt nicht mehr schön aus (meist total verstrahlt) so dass ich überlegen würde meine Angel in Wasser zu schmeißen wenn ich da sowas dran hätte |rolleyes

Ist es die Kampfkraft oder esst ihr alle so gerne Karpfen oder ist es am See schöner als bei Frauchen (oder Männlein) im warmen Bett?

Lasst mal hören

Danke


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

*Deckung!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

es ist angeln....


----------



## bobrooney (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> es ist angeln....



mmm angeln ist ( für mich) am Wasser stehen oder sitzen mit der Angel "in der Hand" 

Aber schlafen in einem Zelt und warten das mein elektronischer Bissanzeiger mich aus dem unruhigen Schlaf reisst...

Darum möchte ich ja wissen wo da der Reiz ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Muss jetzt arbeiten gehen!
Mal sehen, ob später...

1. die 100-Posting Schwelle überschritten ist
2. noch alle Mann an Bord sind
3. der Trööt noch offen ist
...

:m


----------



## bobrooney (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

oopps ich möchte hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen.

Ich kenne nur keinen leidenschaftlichen Karpfenangler der mich da aufklären kann. Jeder hat seine vorlieben die ich oft nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Es interessiert mich halt


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Wachhund ist bereits da


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



> mmm angeln ist ( für mich) am Wasser stehen oder sitzen mit der Angel "in der Hand"


Wie bei jeder Angelart hat sie für den einen einen Reiz, für den anderen weniger.

Genauso kannst Du fragen was spannend dran ist, stundenlang Gummifische durchs Gewässer zu leiern.

Die Antwort ist die gleiche:
Es ist angeln..

Jagdinstinkt, Entspannung, Anspannung, Beute machen, abschalten, weg von Frau, Chef, Familie, Kinder, man ist Mann, frische Luft, Tackle ausführen (nicht Teckel!), und, und, und...

Für jeden anders und trotzdem für alle gleich:
Es ist Angeln..


----------



## labralehn (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Das Spannende für mich beim Karpfenangeln ist:

- jede Menge neue Köder ausprobieren zu können
- neue Montage zu testen, die auch fangen
- mit mehreren Leuten gemeinsam am Wasser zu sitzen
- sich auch über Beifänge zu freuen (Brassen, Döbel, Barben, Welse)

Ich angel am Fluss und nicht am See, da habe ich keine 60Kg Gepäck dabei.

Im Fluss bei uns, gibts keine Rekord Karpfen, nur welche die man auch verwerten kann.

An vielen Tagen geht man dort als Schneider heim, aber wenns Läuft dann Läufts, dann fängt man auch im Fluss seinen Fisch.

(Rotaugen kann man bei uns im Fluss immer fangen, aber das meinte ich nicht)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Karpfenangeln kann auch anders sein....ich nehme einfach einen normalen Angelkoffer mit wie ich es auch bei anderen Fischen mache. Ich fische auch nur ein paar Stunden und fange trotzdem. Im Prinzip ist es bei mir nicht anders als bei anderen Fischarten auch. Tagelang im Zelt hocken und so wäre auch nichts für mich.


----------



## seppl184 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Karpfenangeln heisst für mich "auf Karpfen angeln" 
Wie, womit, wie lange, mit was....etc. liegt an mir selbst.

Also ist es nur eine Art angeln auf einen Zielfisch. So wie jedes andere Angeln auch. 
Und worin der Reiz in einer Angelart liegt, muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden.

Du hast ja z.B auch einen eigenen Musikgeschmack......worin da der Reiz für dich liegt, weisst nur du selbst. 
Ein anderer könnte das nicht nachvollziehen.......so ist es bei allem anderen auch.


----------



## seppl184 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



bobrooney schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine vorlieben die ich oft nicht nachvollziehen kann.


Hier hast du dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben:m

Meine Tochter sagt in so einem Fall zu mir :
Sei doch nicht so verbohrt :q


----------



## NickAdams (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Weil es Spaß macht! Basta!

So long,

Nick


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> es ist angeln....




Ich hab eben ein ewig langes Posting wieder gelöscht weil es das einfach auf den Punkt bringt.
Mehr gibt es einfach nicht zu sagen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Draußen kochen 
Essen am Lagerfeuer usw.

es ist angeln....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ich hab eben ein ewig langes Posting wieder gelöscht weil es das einfach auf den Punkt bringt.
> Mehr gibt es einfach nicht zu sagen.


Danke..
:vik:


----------



## Justsu (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Für mich hat das Karpfenangeln seinen ganz eigenen Reiz, den es auf mich genauso ausübt, wie der Reiz anderer Angelarten. 

Es befriedigt den Jagdttrieb auf andere Weise als z.B. das Spinnfischen (was ich auch in keinem Fall missen möchte!). Karpfenangeln ist "Fallen stellen", Spinnfischen ist aktives "jagen", beides Methoden die die Menschheit schon seit Jahrtausenden zur Nahrungsbeschaffung anwendet. Und daher ist beides vermutlich in unserern Genen verankert. 

Es gibt tausende Menschen, auf die das Campen (ohne angeln!!!) einen großen Reiz ausübt, wenn man dazu dann auch noch angelt, fröhnt man ja gleich zwei (potentiellen) Leidenschaften auf einmal, also hat das Karpfenangeln doch gleich ein doppeltes Reizpotetial!

Hinzu kommt auch noch (zumindest für mich), dass der Karpfen (mal abgesehen vom SEHR spärlich vertretenen Wels) die größte, schwerste und kampfstärkste Fischart ist, die es in meinen Heimatgewässern zu beangeln gibt... und am Ende läuft es doch bei uns Männern immer auf größer, schwerer, länger hinaus!:m


----------



## carphunter46 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

@thomas9904 bist du der ''chef'' dieses coolen forums ?#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



carphunter46 schrieb:


> @thomas9904 bist du der ''chef'' dieses coolen forums ?#h


Die Mitarbeiterbesprechung-))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT2O_FsJNPs


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



carphunter46 schrieb:


> @thomas9904 bist du der ''chef'' dieses coolen forums ?#h


Aufseher triffts eher :q:q:q
Aber auf jeden Fall der Schönste..
:g:g


----------



## TropicOrange (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ob dem TE bewusst ist, dass Karpfenangeln nicht nur aus nächtelangen Materialschlachten mit sündhaft teurer Ausrüstung und aus japanischen Chemielabors entsprungenen Ködern besteht, sondern Karpfenangeln auch 

- mit der Pose
- mit althergebrachten Montagen und Ködern wie Mais, Wurm, Made, Kartoffel...
- ohne Zelt 

stattfinden kann. Wenn man schaut, wie hochgerüstet die heutigen Carphunter ans Gewässer ziehen muss man sich schon fragen, wie unsere Väter und Großväter überhaupt einen Karpfen fangen konnten...

Ganz nebenbei erwähnt kann ich der Pennerei beim Ansitz eh nix abgewinnen. Wenn ich schlafen will, dann bleib ich gefälligst zuhause.


----------



## Surf (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Mich reizt vorallem die Entschleunigung bein Karpfenangeln im Vergleich zu anderen Disziplinen die ich betreibe. Sprich:1 Stunde aufbauen und Montagen rausbringen, dann für zwei Tage lecker essen,  tackeltalk, alte Kriegsgeschichten und gepflegte Herrenwitze  erzählen,  mal in Ruhe n Buch lesen, gemütlich im Zelt schlafen.  Zwischendurch noch ein paar Fische drillen und alles ist super!


----------



## Cormoraner (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ich mag das  "moderne" Karpfenangeln nicht. Ich fahr frühs ans Wasser, schmeiss den Teig, Boilie, ne Maiskette, Kartoffel oder sonstwas aus an einen Spot den ich mir zuvor rausgesucht habe (krautfreie Stellen mitten im WirrWarr, Schilf, Rosenfeld etc., ihr kennt das ja). 

Anfüttern wirklich nur eine Hand voll und dann auf gut Glück. Wenn ich genau weiss wo die Karpfen gerade sind an meinem Verein, geht das mit der Pose auch recht gut.

Meistens schneider ich ab, oft fange ich aber auch kleine - mittlere Karpfen. Das reicht mir vollkommen aus.

Hochmoderne Nächte mit allerlei Perfektion wurden bislang nicht belohnt und am Ende war der Frust und die Vorbereitung größer als der eig. Spass. 

Angeln muss stressig sein, aber positiv. Dann weiss ich woran ich bin :m


----------



## bobrooney (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ob dem TE bewusst ist, dass Karpfenangeln nicht nur aus nächtelangen Materialschlachten mit sündhaft teurer Ausrüstung und aus japanischen Chemielabors entsprungenen Ködern besteht, sondern Karpfenangeln auch



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst...
Mit Karpfenangelen meine ich in diesem Thread aber genau diese Art.  Es heisst ja z.B. auch Karpfenliege und nicht Hechtliege o.ä.
Es gibt tonnen an Equipment um einen Zielfisch zu fangen....

Ich versuche gerade den Reiz an dieser Art des ich nenne es trotzdem mal "Angeln"     (nicht böse sein)  zu verstehen.

Ich meine  dieses voll aufgerödelte mit 3Zimmer Küche Bad Zelt  und die ganze Nacht im Schlafsack zu liegen usw. Alle andere, mit Kumpels am Lagerfeuer usw.  ist ja wieder was ganz anderes. 

Ihr versteht was ich meine... (hoffe ich) #h
Worin liegt für euch der Spass. Ich will es ja nicht schlechtreden oder miesmachen. Aber tut ihr euch das an um quasi Campen zu gehen, oder weil ihr so gerne Karpfen esst und dies ist die beste Art die Viecher in Masssen zu verhaften, oder steht ihr auf das ganze technische Gerödel. 
Nur das wollte ich verstehen..

Wie gesagt ich will das niemandem Mies machen.  Ich möchte die Motivation verstehen

Sowas wie z.B. "Surf" geantwortet hat kann ich absolut nachvollziehen


----------



## labralehn (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



bobrooney schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ihr versteht was ich meine... (hoffe ich) #h
> Worin liegt für euch der Spass. Ich will es ja nicht schlechtreden oder miesmachen. Aber tut ihr euch das an um quasi Campen zu gehen, oder weil ihr so gerne Karpfen esst und dies ist die beste Art die Viecher in Masssen zu verhaften, oder steht ihr auf das ganze technische Gerödel.
> ...



Es ist wohl so, wenn jemand Karpfen intensiv befischt, dann macht er das über mehrere Tage.
Manche Angler wollen ein wenig Komfort am Wasser haben.
Und nehmen dann eben ihre "Campingausrüstung" mit zum Angeln.

Macht man nur einen kurzen Ansitz am Wasser, vielleicht von morgens früh bis 1h Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang, dann benötigt man vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein Zelt und eine Liege.

Ein bequemer Stuhl und ein Brolly reichen da völlig.

Ich verwende eletronische Bissanzeiger, es macht das Grundangeln einfacher.
Posenangeln geht am Fluss nicht so gut, wie am See.

Ich verwende auch mal eine Feederrute zum Karfenangeln.

Aber meistens - aus Bequemlichkeit - werden 2 12 Fuss 3.5lbs Ruten mit 80 bis 100gr. Blei dran ausgeworfen.
Und dann gemütlich auf das Piepsen des Bissanzeigers gewartet.

Ein Buch oder einen Roman gelesen und Tee oder Kaffee geschlürft.

Sind ein paar Kumpels da, wird gefachsimpelt, bis der Bissanzeiger heult.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Der Reiz ist das Fallen stellen mit ausgefuxten Montagen.
Schon der Versuch bei der Aunahme des Köders den Fisch ans Eisen zu bekommen und nicht darauf warten das er ihn auch wirklich nimmt weil er ihn mag.
Geht mit und ohne Hitech.


----------



## Stefff (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Hallo,

es ist doch völlig irrelevant wie ich meine Art des Angelns ausübe.
Was uns ALLE verbindet ist der Reiz des überlistens eines Fisches. Ob nun aktiv mit Spinköder oder passiv beim "Fallenstellen"!!
Alles drum herum obliegt der Gestaltung eines jeden Anglers selbst!

Gruß


----------



## Stefff (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



bobrooney schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus bewusst...
> Mit Karpfenangelen meine ich in diesem Thread aber genau diese Art.  Es heisst ja z.B. auch Karpfenliege und nicht Hechtliege o.ä.
> Es gibt tonnen an Equipment um einen Zielfisch zu fangen....
> 
> ...



Das ist der Lauf der Zeit dem man ja nicht unbedingt mitgehen muß.

Die Serienausstattung im KFZ bereich hat sich die letzten 20 Jahre auch verfielfacht!!
Fahren konnte man damals wie heute:q


----------



## RicoPike82 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Früher war ich ein absoluter Kunstköder Fanatiker. Vor zwei Jahren allerdings wurde ich dann mit dem Karpfenvirus infiziert. Warum?
Hmm. Wahrscheinlich ist es diese Ruhe, das abschalten, die Seele baumeln lassen, die Natur wirklich bewusst erleben. Das konnte ich so in dieser Form beim Spinnfischen nie erfahren. 
Ich persönlich freue mich jedes Mal wie ein kleiner Junge auf meine nächste Session. 
Für mich ist nach dem angeln, vor dem angeln. " Modernes " Karpfenangeln besteht ja nicht einfach nur daraus an ein Gewässer zu fahren sein Tackle aufzubauen damit anzugeben und Massenweise Futter im See zu verklappen.( Klar solche Typen gibt es auch ). Sondern es ist das ausarbeiten eines Schlachtplanes. Es ist das suchen nach dem perfekten Spot. Ob mit der Lotrute dem Echolot dem Klopfblei oder wie manche auch schnorchelnd. Karpfenangeln bedeutet also keineswegs, nur im Schlafsack zu liegen und schlafender Weise auf den Biss zu warten. Es ist viel mehr. Für mich ist es schon eine Lebenseinstellung geworden. Und ja, ich stelle auch im Winter den Karpfen nach. Zwar ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit meinen Zielfisch zu dieser Jahreszeit ans Band zu bekommen recht schwierig. Aber dennoch hat es seinen ganz eigenen Reiz. Z.B das man im Winter meist die einzige Menschliche Seele am Wasser ist. Ich will zwar keine C&R Diskussion vom Zaum brechen, aber der TE fragte ob unsere Leidenschaft auch etwas mit der Verwertung zu tun hätte. 
Sorry hat es nicht. Es geht nicht darum den Fisch zu verwerten. Das wüsstest du wenn du dich mit dem Thema schonmal auseinander gesetzt hättest. Es wird eigentlich ausnahmslos Catch & Release betrieben. Vielleicht wird mal der ein oder andere Satzkarpfen zum essen eingeladen. Aber der Gedanke hinter dem Modernen Karpfenangeln ist eher das überlisten. Manch einer stellt sich auch vor die Aufgabe einen ganz bestimmten markanten oder besonders schönen Fisch zu fangen und dieser Aufgabe widmet sich der ein oder andere bis es endlich geklappt hat. Und dann ist da natürlich der Drill. Ich hatte in meiner Zeit als Hardcore Hechtangler noch nicht einmal solche Drills erlebt wie ich sie beim KArpfenangeln erlebte. Gemessen an der Größe ist diese zum Teil unglaublich.
Man kann die Leidenschaft Karpfenangeln wohl nicht an einer bestimmten Sache festmachen. Denn es hat jeder seinen eigenen Antrieb seinem Zielfisch nachzustellen. Für mich hat dieser Fisch etwas magisches.|uhoh:

An den Threadersteller. Du solltest vielleicht mal, wenn sich dir die Gelegenheit bietet mit einem Karpfenangler für einen Nacht mit gehen, vielleicht verstehst du es dann. Aber spätestens wenn du mal einen besseren Karpfen gedrillt hast weisst du warum wir diese Art zu fischen so lieben.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ob dem TE bewusst ist, dass Karpfenangeln nicht nur aus nächtelangen Materialschlachten mit sündhaft teurer Ausrüstung und *aus japanischen Chemielabors entsprungenen Ködern* besteht, sondern Karpfenangeln auch
> 
> Ist das Unwissenheit oder einfach nur schlecht machen??
> 
> ...


 
 Die Geschmäcker und oder Vorlieben sind nun mal verschieden.. Das es Angler gibt die der modernen Art des Karpfenangelei nichts abgewinnen können ist nicht der Hauch eines Problemes. Gründe dafür sind vielfältig..... 
 Selbst ein einfaches " Mag ich nicht , gefällt mir nicht" ist absolut io..

 Nur bitte nicht solch substanze Ammenmärchen...


----------



## Saarhunter (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Gibt ja auch die Sorte Angler die sich das Ziel gesetzt haben mit der Stippe auf Zeit das Netz so voll zu knallen das am Ende ein schöner Titel rausspringt.....oder Etliche Stunden,Tage oder Monate damit verbringen einen riesigen Blinker ins Wasser zu knallen nur um endlich damit einen Waller überlisten zu können....andere verbringen Nächte damit mit feinstem Gerät eine fliege so realistisch zu binden um anschließend damit seine Traumforelle zu fangen.....wieder andere versuchen mittels Gummiköder Jahrelang den Zander über 1 Meter zu fangen.....dann sitzen wieder welche am Wasser und Jagen dem Großhecht hinterher....und dann gibts auch die Sorte Angler die einfach nur ein paar Stunden gemütlich am Wasser sitzen wollen um dem alltagsstress zu entkommen......


Aber verbinden tut uns nur eins.....die verbundenheit zur Natur, die schönheit der Fische, der Reiz vom Fang des Lebens und der damit verbundenen Jagd nach dem einen...perfekten....Tag....

Wie diese Jagd aussieht und was man dafür investiert, sei es Material, Wunderköder, Zeit, Vorbereitung....usw......kann jeder für sich selber entscheiden aber am ende bleibt trotzdem nur der Angler oder die Anglerin die am Wasser sitzt und entspannt auf den einen Tag wartet


----------



## wusel345 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Was macht für mich der Reiz des Karpfenfischens aus? Gute Frage. Ich versuche mal, sie so weit wie möglich zu beantworten.

Vorab, ich brauche weder Zelt, Liege noch Kochgeschirr oder Schlafsack, da ich den Karpfen nicht über Nacht nachstelle. Das war früher (vielleicht liegts an meinem _biblischen_ Alter, aber ich ziehe mein Bett vor). 

Denke ich zurück, so sehe ich vor meinem geistigen Auge frühere Angeltouren, die um 5 Uhr morgens anfingen. D.h. um 4 Uhr aufstehen und um 5 Uhr am Wasser sein. Es wurde gerade erst hell, die Nebelschwaden verflüchtigten sich von der Wasseroberfläche und so langsam begannen die Vögel mit ihrem Konzert. Hier und da hörte man es platschen, aber ich schweife ab, fange an zu träumen. 

Doch habe ich mir vorgenommen, diese Erlebnisse noch einmal Wahrheit werden zu lassen. Karpfenangeln fängt dann bei  mir so an wie eben beschrieben. Ruten, Angelkoffer, Ködereimer, Stuhl und Rod aus dem Auto geladen und alles zusammen, bzw. aufgebaut. Sind dann die Köder im Wasser lehne ich mich im Stuhl zurück und lasse die Natur und ihre Geräusche auf mich wirken. 

Ist es nicht das, was uns am Angeln so fasziniert? Die Beobachtung der Natur in Verbindung mit dem Fang des vielleicht größten Fisch des Lebens? 

Ich spreche jetzt nur für mich: manchmal wird der Fang zweitrangig wenn ich sehe, was um mich herum so alles kreucht und fleucht oder wächst. Ich beobachte den Vogel, der so mutig ist und die Insekten vor meinen Füßen aufsammelt. Oder den Käfer, der in meinen Augen irrend in der Gegend herum läuft, aber sicherlich einen Weg findet, um ans Ziel zu kommen. Es raschelt im Gebüsch und ein Mäuschen ist auf der Suche nach fressbarem. Ich lege ihm ein paar Maiskörner hin und erfreue mich daran, wenn es all seinen Mut zusammen nimmt und sich ein Korn nach dem anderen "klaut". 

Mittlerweile ist es heller geworden und irgendwo in mir ist der Gedanke, nun muss langsam mal was beissen, um den Angelmorgen richtig abzurunden. Wenn es dann so sein sollte und ein Fisch verirrt sich an eine meiner Ruten, egal wie groß, so stufe ich das Angeln als ein, wieder eimal, besonderes Erlebnis ein. Aber auch ohne Fang fahre ich zufrieden nach Hause, denke an das gerade erlebte zurück und bin mir sicher: es ist wiederholenswert. 

Darum Angel ich auf Karpfen. Um die Zeit zu haben mich zu entspannen, meinen Gedanken nachzuhängen, zu beobachten und eventuell einen schönen Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Der Stipper (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Was soll diese Frage? Ist es nicht völlig egal, mit wieviel Gepäck ich ans Wasser gehe und auf welchen Fisch ich mich spezialisiere?
Tagsüber lege ich in der Regel eine Grundrute auf Karpfen aus und eine mit Pose und leichterem Köder, Mais, Made, Wurm oder ähnlich, hier warte ich einfach auf das, was kommt. Platziert wird die in der Nähe des Karpfenköders.
Nachts lege ich 2 Grundruten aus, 1 x Karpfen, 1 x Aal. Zelt nehme ich keins mit, ich versuche die Nacht durchzuwachen, schlafe allerdings trotzdem manchmal stundenweise auf meinem Stuhl ein, ich gehe aber zum Angeln ans Wasser und nicht zum Schlafen. Infolgedessen habe ich auch nicht so viel Gepäck.
Aber wenn wenn etwas weiter ein Kollege leise vor sich hin schnarcht, macht mir das auch nix.

Peter


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ob dem TE bewusst ist, dass Karpfenangeln nicht nur aus nächtelangen Materialschlachten mit sündhaft teurer Ausrüstung und aus japanischen Chemielabors entsprungenen Ködern besteht, sondern Karpfenangeln auch
> 
> - mit der Pose
> - mit althergebrachten Montagen und Ködern wie Mais, Wurm, Made, Kartoffel...
> ...


Jeder wie er mag.Ich lese hier wieder Vorurteile ohne Ende.....Es gibt auch Leute die dem Karpfenangeln mit größerer Leidenschaft wie du anscheinend nachgehen.Welche die mehrere Tage und Nächte ansitzen.Da ist es schwer möglich die ganze Zeit wach zu sein.Mal abgesehen von großen Naturseen mit dicken Schilfgürteln etc. 
Willst du da die ganze Zeit mit der Wathose im Wasser neben deinen Ruten stehen?Es gibt Gewässer mit sehr geringem Bestand an Altfischen.Ohne vorfüttern und lange Sessions ist dort ein Karpfen teilweise wie ein 6er im Lotto.Es gibt genug Gründe die das heutige recht moderne Karpfentackle rechtfertigen.Und selbst wenn nicht lasst die Leute doch ihr Geld dafür ausgeben wofür sie möchten.Solange sie Spaß damit haben ist doch alles gut.Gut ausgerüstete Angler denken vllt auch wenn sie dich mit deinem Tackle sehen was ist das für ein Sonntagsangler.Leben und leben lassen.Die Zeit bleibt halt nicht stehen wie viele ältere Leute es leider tun.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Der Stipper schrieb:


> , ich gehe aber zum Angeln ans Wasser und nicht zum Schlafen.
> Peter


 
 Welcher Angler geht denn zum schlafen ans Wasser???


----------



## Der Stipper (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Für etliche Kollegen ist es wichtig, für eine Nacht ihr Zelt aufzubauen, Liege rein, Ruten auslegen und ab ins Zelt. Für eine mehrere Nächte dauernde Session sehe ich das ja ein, aber für eine Nacht reicht mir mein Stuhl und evtl. ein Schirm. Aber jedem, wie es gefällt.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Hi Peter,

 Du sagst es doch selbst - jeder so wie's ihm das gefällt.. ...

 Warum dann der "Vorwurf" : _Ich geh zum angeln ans Wasser und nicht zum schlafen ??_


 Du schreibst selber das du über Nacht aufem Stuhl einschläfst .... Andere machen sich dann eben die Mühe und schleppen Zelt und Liege mit zum Teich....


----------



## fischfaenger61 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Entspannung pur, all den Stress als Schichtarbeiter abstreifen, Gleichgesinnte / Freunde treffen und immer mal wieder tollt Leute treffen. Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren viel umher und mache keine großen Geheimnisse um das was ich mache und freue mich auch wenn Anfänger vorbei schauen und fragen - wenn du etwas gibst, dann bekommst du in der Regel auch etwas zurück. Was gibt es schöneres, wenn du ein neues Gewässer erkundest und dabei gleich in der 1. Session einen tollen Fisch fängst. Selbstverständlich schleppe ich auch viel Gerödel durch die Gegend, na und ? Es gibt doch keinen Grund es sich unbequem zu machen.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Nabend,


fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch keinen Grund es sich unbequem zu machen.


 
 |good: Treffender geht's nicht!


----------



## Der Stipper (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Ich sag ja, jedem wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Über dieses Thema hatten ein paar user schonmal was geschrieben - die "alten Säcke" unter uns werden sich noch erinnern.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204393

Meine Meinung bzw. meine Einstellung hat sich eigentlich nicht geändert.


----------



## cafabu (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Moinsen,
Leben und leben lassen.
Ich finde es müßig, etwas verstehen zu wollen, was sich mir total entzieht. Es gibt 100te Beispiele im Leben. Z. B. Urlaub: 14 Tage auf der Liege in der Sonne brutzeln bis hin mit dem Rucksack in den Dschungel. Niemand kann mir klarmachen was an 14 Tage brutzeln so toll ist, das werde ich nie verstehen.
Genauso gibt es bei uns die "hardcore" Angler. Ein Bekannter von mir (Single) zieht im Urlaub mit Kombi und Anhänger los und lässt sich 2 alleine Wochen an einem Seeufer nieder. Ich höre mir immer gerne sein schönstes Urlaubserlebnis an, aber eine Einladung nehme ich nicht an. Ist halt nicht meine Welt des Angeln und bis heute entzieht sich mir der Reiz des Ganzen. Unser gemeinsamer Nenner ist das Angeln und darin verstehen wir uns wieder, denn er nimmt von mir auch eine Einladung Karpfen von 15:00 bis in die Nacht hinein an.
Es gibt sehr viele Sachen im Leben die ich nicht verstehen kann. Für mich ist dann wichtig das ich sie akzeptieren kann.
Carsten


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Das wirklich reizvolle an einer Karpfentour über 48 Stunden, oder länger ist eigentlich nicht das Angeln selber, sondern das Bivak, das weg sein vom täglichen Allerlei, die Ruhe und einen Tag gehen und den neuen wieder kommen sehen.

Da bietet sich die Karpfenfischerei natürlich ganz besonders an. Aber man kann das auch mit anderen Zielfischen ebenso gut darstellen. Damit es aber wirklich ein Genuß wird, ist ein Minimum an Planung, geeigneter Ausrüstung und so weiter. Diese Zeit der Vorbereitung, die Vorfreude, verlängern diesen Genuß obendrein auch noch.

Einfach mal bei guten Bedingungen ausprobieren und eine eigene Meinung bilden!


----------



## Onkel Frank (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wirklich reizvolle an einer Karpfentour über 48 Stunden, oder länger ist eigentlich nicht das Angeln selber, sondern das Bivak, das weg sein vom täglichen Allerlei, die Ruhe und einen Tag gehen und den neuen wieder kommen sehen.
> 
> Da bietet sich die Karpfenfischerei natürlich ganz besonders an. Aber man kann das auch mit anderen Zielfischen ebenso gut darstellen. Damit es aber wirklich ein Genuß wird, ist ein Minimum an Planung, geeigneter Ausrüstung und so weiter. Diese Zeit der Vorbereitung, die Vorfreude, verlängern diesen Genuß obendrein auch noch.
> 
> Einfach mal bei guten Bedingungen ausprobieren und eine eigene Meinung bilden!


 
 Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können #6


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



bobrooney schrieb:


> mmm angeln ist ( für mich) am Wasser stehen oder sitzen mit der Angel "in der Hand"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mit dem schlafen?
Mach ich gegen 5, wenn die Karpfen meine Stelle wieder verlassen haben, danach beißt in der Regel keiner mehr. 
Und das warten ist auch nicht sehr spannend, sondern das Drill Gefühl. Aber es ist keines Wegs langweilig auf den Fisch zu warten. In der Zeit kann man irgendwas vorbereiten oder so, etwas gibts immer. Für mich persönlich ist das Raubfischangeln langatmiger, stundenlang auswerfen und einholen ermüdet.
Aber wie sagt man,
Das zweitschönste auf der Welt ist es zu Angeln.
Das schönste ist es, dabei noch einen Fisch zu fangen...[emoji1]



Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Sachen im Leben die ich nicht verstehen kann.* Für mich ist dann wichtig das ich sie akzeptieren kann.*
> Carsten


 
 Genau das isses! Mangelnde bzw. NULL- Akzeptanz .. daran krankt die Anglerschaft.
 Was hier im AB , insbesondere im Unterforum "Karpfenangeln" regelmäßig passiert ist das Paradebeispiel dafür. 
 Wenn dann noch ein Moderator hier die Macht , hier das Recht hat , die Karpfenangler  im allgemeinen als "angelnde Gewässerpest" zu bezeichnen  -braucht man sich nicht wundern das der Nullakzeptanz Tür und Tor offen steht und diese hier regelmäßig gelebt wird.

 Ein gemeinsames Miteinander sieht anders aus...


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

@gunnar:
Ist leider wahr. Ich verstehe nicht das sich Angler mit verschiedenen Zielen gegenseitig so nerven können. Mich stört kein Hechtangler, wenn er nicht mal gerade mit dem Boot am Ufer langfährt und dort auswirft wo mein Haken liegt. Aber wenn man ihn darauf aufmerksam mach, paddeln sie dann etwas beiseite. Also respektieren ist sehr wichtig, das ist wahr.


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> @gunnar:
> Ist leider wahr. Ich verstehe nicht das sich Angler mit verschiedenen Zielen gegenseitig so nerven können. Mich stört kein Hechtangler, wenn er nicht mal gerade mit dem Boot am Ufer langfährt und dort auswirft wo mein Haken liegt. Aber wenn man ihn darauf aufmerksam mach, paddeln sie dann etwas beiseite. Also respektieren ist sehr wichtig, das ist wahr.


 
 Das erinnert mich an ein Erlebnis:

 Vor einiger Zeit an einem 80ha Gewässer - Wir hatten die Montagen in 80-90m Vor einer Sandbank abgelegt. - 
 Schon vom weiten sahen wir ein Boot mit 2 Spinnanglern die Schilfkante in unserer Richtung kommend beangelten.
 Kurz bevor sie dann bei uns waren - hielten sie an - fragten wo unsere Montagen liegen , ob sie nen Bogen fahren müssen oder ob sie direkt bei uns vorbei fahren könnten. Da wir die Schnüre abgesenkt hatten war ein direktes vorbeifahren , quasi vor unseren Rutenspitzen , kein Problem.....
 An uns vorbei - hielten sie an - kamen dann an Land zu nem kurzen Plausch.... Da ich das Gewässer gute Kenne hab ich ihnen dann noch Tipps gegen wo es nen schönen Hecht gibt ....

 Später waren die beiden dann nochmal bei uns an der Stelle - zeigten und ihren Fang ( 2 Hechte , beide nen knappen Meter) und bedankten sich mit ner Pulle Bier...

 Auch wenn die Angelinteressen weit auseinander liegen - dieses Beispiel zeigt das es immer die Möglichkeit gibt unser Hobby gemeinsam zu einem schönen Erlebnis werden zu lassen.

 Klaus und Norbert - falls ihr das hier lesen könnt - noch heute danke ich euch dafür...


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Eine brauchbare Erziehung, Anstand und Benehmen sind ja auch keine Merkmale einer bestimmten Angelausrichtung. Ein blöder Hammel am Angelwasser ist es auch im Rest seiner armseligen Existenz.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

@ Andal,,

 Erziehung , mal aufs Angeln bezogen ...
 Ich geh da jede Wette ein das zB Deine und Meine ne andere Erziehung war als diese wie sie heute an den Gewässern gelebt wird...


----------



## kappldav123 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*

Jawoll, gegenseitige Akzeptanz ist ganz wichtig. Ist doch völlig egal, welchem Fisch man nun besonders nachstellt.

Ich war eigentlich immer ein Allround-Angler, hab alles genommen, was kommt, geangelt mit Pose und auf Grund, mit Gummifisch und Blinker etc.

Aber seit einigen Jahren übt das Karpfenangeln auf mich eine besondere Faszination aus. Man kann es schwer beschreiben.

Die Vorbereitung auf den Ansitz ist schon ein Genuss. Boilies zusammensuchen/aussuchen, sich eine Taktik überlegen, Anfüttern etc. Und dann am Wasser ankommen, alles aufbauen, sich genüsslich in den Angelstuhl setzen, nen Bierchen dabei trinken. Die wunderbare Abendstimmung genießen... Und irgendwann vielleicht vom Piepen des Bissanzeigers hochgeschreckt zu werden... Grandios. Ich träume jetzt schon wieder davon.

Und dann nen richtig guten Karpfen zu drillen... Einfach nur unglaublich. Das muss man mal erlebt haben.

Alleine Angeln ist auch okay, noch mehr Spaß macht es natürlich mit Freunden oder dem Sohnemann. Dann kann man fachsimpeln, Anglerlatein austauschen etc.

Natürlich schlaf auch auch am Wasser, obwohl es dann eher ein notwendiges Übel ist. Aber wenn man mehrere Tage am Wasser ist, kann man ja nicht die ganze Zeit wach bleiben.

Für mich ist Karpfenangeln zu allererst Entspannung - das tut gut bei einem stressigen Job. Bei der überarbeiteten Bevölkerung in unserem Land, sollte es ein Wochenende Karpfenangeln eigentlich auf Rezept geben


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reiz beim Karpfenangeln ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Andal,,
> 
> Erziehung , mal aufs Angeln bezogen ...
> Ich geh da jede Wette ein das zB Deine und Meine ne andere Erziehung war als diese wie sie heute an den Gewässern gelebt wird...



So wird es sein, die wenigen Ausnahmen bestätigen es geradezu.


----------

